# In Sweden Again!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 30, 2003)

I`m in Sweden once again. I`m here from October 1st until the 13th. I will be doing several seminars while I`m in town. If anyone needs to get a hold of me, my on the road 
e-mail is tjh1965@hotmail.com 

and my cell # is *011-46-7047-69109* 

I look forward to seeing all of my friends over here.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2003)

Cool....I get to call you and breath heavy into the phone like I always do....:rofl: 

Stay safe, Tim...:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 30, 2003)

Fly Well, Train Well, and remember you have to come back and see us.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Fly Well, Train Well, and remember you have to come back and see us. *



Yea....or Rich and Bong will be stuck teaching the entire MI camp, meaning more work for them!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Yea....or Rich and Bong will be stuck teaching the entire MI camp, meaning more work for them!  *



Does that Mean I get paid for two meals instead of one now?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 2, 2003)

:viking1: :viking2: :viking3: :jediduel: :duel: :jedi1: :samurai:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 2, 2003)

have fun in Sweden 


Ps bring me bad a Hot girl for Sweden I will pick her up at the camp


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *have fun in Sweden
> 
> 
> Ps bring me bad a Hot girl for Sweden I will pick her up at the camp *



LOL :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *have fun in Sweden
> 
> 
> Ps bring me bad a Hot girl for Sweden I will pick her up at the camp *



Adam,

I'll pick her up in Delaware and then bring her back to you for the MI Camp.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 3, 2003)

> I'll pick her up in Delaware and then bring her back to you for the MI Camp.


Thats fine just done put alot of miles on her LOL


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 12, 2003)

It's 6am and I'm getting ready for the trip home. I should be home about 7pm est.


----------

